# Magnets / Rust



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey, 

Just wanted to get peoples' opinions on this... I have been using my literally 20year old magnet cleaner on my reef tank since set up, and leaving it fully submerged in the corner when not in use. I took it out and inspected it for the first time a few days ago and saw that the magnet part was exposed and really smelly. I'm not worried about the smelly part but the rust that was on the magnet... it was black, so probably iron oxide. Iron's not bad for corals, but too much of any metal is probably toxic. 

A few minutes of quick googling just gave very mixed opinions... 

I wanted to use the mag to build a frag rack, but when I saw the exposed magnet and rust, I actually threw it out, then picked it out of my trash five minutes later and decided to re seal it with aquarium sealant (drying now). 

Anyone know for sure if magnets are actually bad for corals? Maybe having a slow source of iron is good for corals? I really have no idea. Something to be aware of though


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm not 100% sure if it is bad, but I would assume that any dose of heavy metal beyond the norm is likely harmful.

I'd be more worried about scratching my glass with an oddly corroded cleaner.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

interesting...i guess that means i should take out my magnet when not in use then...


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

wow totally don't know Magnet can rust, I would just get some new ones and stop worry about it


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

If it hasn't done any damage to your tank in 20 years than why worry about it?
The amount of Iron Oxide coming off your magnet is superficial in my opinion.

Although this is just an opinion


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> If it hasn't done any damage to your tank in 20 years than why worry about it?
> The amount of Iron Oxide coming off your magnet is superficial in my opinion.
> 
> Although this is just an opinion


I'm actually in the same school of thought. (although it has been mostly in a box for 19 years, just in my tank for 1 year). And I'm really not all that worried about it... I just wanted to see if anyone on here knows better. I think I'll still use it to attach a frag rack.

Thanks for all your input, guys.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

if you're worried about it but still want to use it then take some silione and smear it all over the magnet until you make it air tight. Try that method a few times to make sure it's completely air tight then you can use it. Or you can just buy a new magnet


----------

